# Zyxel 630 ADSL Modem unter LINUX ????



## finsh (3. April 2003)

moin!

ich hab zuhaus ein *ADSL modem der marke Zyxel Prestige 630-11*. ich will diesen unter linux installieren, bzw. konfigurieren. wie kann ich das am besten, wo kriege ich die treiber her??? kann mir jemand helfen? zudem möchte ich, dass wenn der pc startet automatisch zum internet connectet. dies ist mit ppoe grundsätzlich möglich (oder irre ich mich) ?!?!?!?
ich arbeite mit *MANDRAKE 9.0* 
ach ja, ich wohne in der schweiz. hab im internet keine anleitungen gefunden...

gruss FINSH


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (3. April 2003)

Ich weis nicht wie das bei dir ist, ob du auch per Netzwerkkarte + Kabel mit deinem Modem verbunden bist oder nicht. Ich geh aber mal davon aus das es bei dir auch so ist, dann ist es nicht einmal schwer.

Du brauchst keine Treiber für dein Modem, sondern nur die für deine Netzwerkkarte und PPPoE (beides meistens im Kernel integriert). Du musst dann deine Netzwerkkarte einrichten und den ADSL Zugang konfigurieren (gibt's mehrere Tools unter jeder Distribution).

Eine nette Anleitung findest du unter: http://www.adsl4linux.de/howtos/ wo auch für mehrere Anbieter was drinsteht (ich hoff mal das deiner dabei ist).

Als nächstes kannst du dir ein kleines Skript basteln mit dem du Linux dazu bringst das eine Verbindung beim Start von Linux hergestellt wird. Dafür nimmst am besten ein Bash-Skript und lässt es mit deinem Runlevel starten.


----------



## finsh (3. April 2003)

danke digi.

das problem ist das das modem per USB angeschlossen ist. mit einem router wär das alles kein prob. mag aber nicht einige 100 EURO für ein router ausgeben.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (3. April 2003)

Kannst du Französisch, solltest du ja eigentlich als Schweizer, oder?

Dann ist das die richtige Adresse hier:
http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/doc.php

Hoffe das hilft diesmal besser! 

Nachtrag: Ich sehe grad das dein Modem (Prestige 630-11) garnicht von denen da unterstützt wird.
Scheint wohl garnicht Linux-kompatibel zu sein im Moment.


----------



## finsh (4. April 2003)

tja, mit dem französisch!!!    
ich guck das mal an... 
wegen der kompatibilität, ich hab bei meinem provider nachgeschaut. dort steht dieser modem funze unter linux.... ich schreib dennen mal ein mail!


----------



## tuxracer (4. April 2003)

also ich weiss dir leider nicht zu helfen, aber was ich Dir sagen kann, Viel Glück, ich hab noch nicht viel gutes über ADSL mit USB und Linux gehört

Also Viel, viel Glück


----------



## ddevide (31. Oktober 2003)

*Hab was gefunden*

Probiers mal hier, ist allerdings ein experimenteller Driver.
Ich hab ihn noch nicht ausprobiert, zumal ich gestehen muss ein Linux Newbie zu sein, werde mir zuerst mal etwas Mut antrinken bevor ich den probiere.

Viel Spass....

http://sourceforge.net/projects/zyxel630-11

D.


----------



## weitzel (21. Februar 2004)

*Zyxel 630 USB ADSL unter Linux*

Hi !
Habe das gleiche Problem unter SuSE Linux 9.0.
USB ADSL Modem wird nicht automatisch unterstützt.

Ich habe noch support von SuSE und sollte in ein paar Tagen Antwort bekommen.
Ich teile mit falls von dort positive Antwort kommt.

Weiter könnt Ihr im Netz nach "speedtouch" suchen von "Alcatel" und "Linux" natürlich. Das ist auch ein USB ADSL Modem. Es scheint unter Linux zu funktionieren und "im Prinzip" sollte unser Zyxel in gleicher Weise einzubinden sein ?

Bis bald,
Thilo

Nachtrag:
Habe etwas gefunden:
   <h1> Linux PPPoE Client  für Zyxel </h1>
http://support.cybernet.ch/kundendienst/treiber.htm
Kommt Ihr damit zurecht ?

Thilo


----------



## Sunray (8. März 2004)

*Re: Hab was gefunden*



			
				ddevide hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probiers mal hier, ist allerdings ein experimenteller Driver.
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/zyxel630-11


 Beim Kompilieren gibt der bei mir 2 Fehler im Programmcode an.

PPPoE-Clients gibt es genug. Was wir brauchen ist eben so eine LAN-Emulation (ATM)

*Edit*
Vielleicht hilft das weiter: http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-atm/


----------



## shepheards (22. März 2004)

*Welches Modem unterstützt SUSE Linux 9.0?*

Hi!

Könnt ihr mir hier villeicht mal eine kleine Liste auf führen, welche 56k Modems von Suse Linux 9.0 unterstützt werden?

Habe im Moment ein Elsa 56k V90 Moden, das aber seit dem Update von 8.0 auf 9.0 nicht mehr unterstützt wird. Oder jedenfalls nicht mehr funktioniert.
Vielen Dank


----------

